# Disodium EDTA in Canned Beans



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

So I was at the grocery store trying to find some canned beans to put in chili, and every brand of every kind of bean (except one brand of black beans) contained Disodium EDTA. I tried to Google info regarding its safety, but honestly, I'm not a chemist, and I didn't understand all the technical mumbo-jumbo. I don't like to feed my kids chemicals, but I also really appreciate the convenience of canned beans. Anyone have any thoughts? Do canned beans from a health food store have Disodium EDTA in them, too? I haven't had a chance to get to a health food store lately to check.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm allergic to EDTA and have had to search for different beans. Your options are typically organic canned beans or dry beans. You can also find *some* varieties of Goya beans which are EDTA-free.

It's used to preserve color, I believe.

We have a Whole Foods in town. Their house line of non-organic beans are 89 or 99 cents a can, which is about what conventional beans cost at the regular grocery store. And these are EDTA-free, so I just buy them.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't know much about canned beans but wanted to give you another alternative. I soak and boil large batches of beans, then divide them up into individual portions and freeze them. Just as convienient as canned beans, and no preservatives or leaching chemicals from the can.


----------



## ChickityChinah (Jul 25, 2007)

ITA about prepping beans and freezing them







Much cheaper, too!


----------



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for the ideas!


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

When you cook beans to freeze, do you have to freeze them in some of the cooking water? What do you freeze them in? Do you just use freezer bags?


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
I don't know much about canned beans but wanted to give you another alternative. I soak and boil large batches of beans, then divide them up into individual portions and freeze them. Just as convienient as canned beans, and no preservatives or leaching chemicals from the can.









good idea! I'm going to try it.


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats just waht I do too!


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bright_eyes* 
When you cook beans to freeze, do you have to freeze them in some of the cooking water? What do you freeze them in? Do you just use freezer bags?

I want to know this too


----------



## ghannit (Apr 15, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bright_eyes* 
When you cook beans to freeze, do you have to freeze them in some of the cooking water? What do you freeze them in? Do you just use freezer bags?


I usually freeze them with some of the cooking water because I often need/want it in my recipes. I actually use plastic containers...I know, I know, not the best, that will be something to hopefully change in the future.


----------

